# Accucraft to DSP Combine ?



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks

Running this idea past you all.

Take on Accucraft combine remove 2 inches approx from the section behind the cargo door.

Remove after platform replace with heavy bar

Shorten roof fill in barge board and add eatra lights plus sand end a bit.

Move bogie forward a bit

I have not got a coach to hand but do you think this may look like an early DSP combine.No 23

Mods would get it near the right length

Paint chocolate

Any suggestions Please

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

I just shortened an Accucraft coach to make EBT #29, which is just over 36' long. I will be taking photos of the finished coach and posting details of the 'shortening' process later this week (I hope - if the weather cooperates.) From a construction perspective, the shortening process is easy - you just have to be prepared to re-finish the roof with some kind of covering material (or do a really good job of filling and sanding the joints!) 

But I've no idea what DSP Combine #23 looked like! Is this it? In which case, it is described as a 'coach/baggage'.










Or are you aiming for this version? Either way looks feasible, though the tops of the Accucraft windows will have to be filled.










You could ask Alan Friedland at G.A.L. to make you some accurate new sides? (http://www.thegalline.com/)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Intriguing Pete! (You come up with some of the darndest photos!)


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS 
I have a plan off 22 and 23 turns out 23 was DSP&P No 6 renumbered as 23 by the C&S and rebuilt in 1915. 

DSP No 1 became C&S 22 also rebuilt. 

XYZ I was looking for a way to make a coach for my Mason Bogie when it gets here. 

Back to Doug Bronsons CC coaches 

Still looking 

Dave


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting thoughts Dave... 

Try talking to David at RGM UK in Derby or Steve at back2bay6 who stocks RGM UK items. 
(Afterall they are the ones that pioneered the concept of replacement sides for the AMS cars... and wood won't deform in the hot sun like styrene) 

In addition to being the first with replacement sides - they're also doing full cars, with custom roofs and frames. 

http://sites.google.com/site/riograndemodelsuk/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I think there's some great possibilities. These two are neat - a Pullman Sleeper and a weird baggage car - note that middle door!










There's a plan for the Sleeper *(click here)*. It's a bit long for an Accucraft conversion - 42' versus the Accu's 39' - but I'm always up for a challenge! 
Here's your #6 - quite a neat little coach:












It wouldn't be difficult to make an arched-window overlay for the Accucraft sides. A more interesting problem is the semi-duckbill roof :


----------

